# I hate derealization



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Please tell me this shit goes away... I'm so fucking sick of it. Please tell me it'll leave.... I've had it for 7 months. Just fuck, I'm losing hope. Help me...


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

You can find a sense of empowerment in doing things despite it. Just try it - when you are at your very worst (like now maybe!) and you think you have no strength within you to attempt to recover, just try it any way. Walk through the feelings. "Do" through the chaos. Sometimes you have to grin and bear it as you break through the difficulty but there is a wall to this and you can get to the other side. You'll teach your brain the hard lesson of realising that it has nothing to be DP/DR'd about.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Pff i know what you mean i haaaaaaate it to it destroys your life. But oke i have to go one abd accep it. 
But sometimes you just hate it


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

So this shit does just go away with time and being calm, Delicate?


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

No, it goes away by emotional discharge. Express yoself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

coco6996 said:


> So this shit does just go away with time and being calm, Delicate?


You can't force yourself to be calm, but responding in the right way to the feelings, yes 

In my experience Alex, emotional discharge for me happened after I recovered from DP.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Do any of you have fatigue as one of your symptoms?


----------



## leocabungcal (Jul 28, 2013)

coco6996 said:


> Do any of you have fatigue as one of your symptoms?


i have. i have very bad fatigue. my body is like always weak.


----------



## Vitellius (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah, I have horrible fatigue so much so that it's similar to CFS, as one of my main symptoms, as well as feeling unattached to my surroundings. BTW, it does go away eventually, but while you have it, it is shit.


----------

